# Scallops on the Barbie!



## mike5051 (Jun 26, 2018)

My better half is in New York for the week, so I've got some me time on the menu!  Tonight...grilled scallops!  






6 of them weighed .7 lbs!  I am excited!





Marinating in some olive oil, lemon juice, parsley, garlic, and pepper.  30 minutes in the fridge.





On the hot grill for 3 minutes per side, added additional marinade before flipping





Waiting for the steamed brocolli to get done...





First plate





Second plate looked just like it!  I am stuffed!  Thanks for looking!

Mike


----------



## dcecil (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks great, nice job


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks like a great plate, nothing like a good scallop dinner.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2018)

Man your living like a king!
I bet you have some fun this week!
Al


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 27, 2018)

That's a great looking plate Mike.  Mrs. is going to be bummed that she left town.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2018)

Very nice plate. Scallops that are done right are delicious. You, my friend are living right.

George


----------



## dls1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice job, Mike. The dish looks great, and one of my favorites.

Very coincidentally, my wife had to go to Miami on business for a couple days last week and I dropped by the local Whole Foods to grab something for a quick dinner. Walked out with the same U-10s that you had and cooked them pretty much the same as you did, though I used a Korean miso marinade with a ginger and soy vinaigrette that I had leftover from a prior meal..


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 27, 2018)

Whoa! Prefect! That looks like such a great meal! I think I could eat those scallops raw right out of that marinade!


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a great plate, nothing like a good scallop dinner.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!  



SmokinAl said:


> Man your living like a king!
> I bet you have some fun this week!
> Al


Thanks Al!  I plan on it!



one eyed jack said:


> That's a great looking plate Mike.  Mrs. is going to be bummed that she left town.


The Mrs. HATES Scallops!  I have to cook and eat them outside!



RiversideSm0ker said:


> Very nice plate. Scallops that are done right are delicious. You, my friend are living right.
> 
> George


Thanks George!  Love me some scallops!



dls1 said:


> Nice job, Mike. The dish looks great, and one of my favorites.
> 
> Very coincidentally, my wife had to go to Miami on business for a couple days last week and I dropped by the local Whole Foods to grab something for a quick dinner. Walked out with the same U-10s that you had and cooked them pretty much the same as you did, though I used a Korean miso marinade with a ginger and soy vinaigrette that I had leftover from a prior meal..


Thanks dls1!  I hate going to Whole Foods, but I love their meats and seafood!



browneyesvictim said:


> Whoa! Prefect! That looks like such a great meal! I think I could eat those scallops raw right out of that marinade!


Thanks BEV!  This was my first time marinating the scallops, I use this marinade for extra large shrimp and it always comes out great!

Mike


----------



## Steve H (Jun 28, 2018)

That looked like a great meal. Point to you. I'm planning on bacon wrapped scallops this weekend.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 28, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> The Mrs. HATES Scallops! I have to cook and eat them outside!



I'll take hers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks Awesome Mike!!:)
I love 'em!!
Too bad they're so high priced---I'd have them a lot more often!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> The Mrs. HATES Scallops!  I have to cook and eat them outside!
> 
> Mike




Join the gang!!
Mrs Bear won't eat ANY Seafood !!
So like you, I usually eat it when she's not home for Dinner.

Bear


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 28, 2018)

Steve H said:


> That looked like a great meal. Point to you. I'm planning on bacon wrapped scallops this weekend.


Thank you!  I've never had bacon wrapped scallops, but it sounds incredible!



one eyed jack said:


> I'll take hers.


LOL!  I ate hers...I am sorry!



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Mike!!:)
> I love 'em!!
> Too bad they're so high priced---I'd have them a lot more often!!
> Nice Job!
> ...


They are high priced, but my lady doesn't look at the price if it's something for me.  She just got me a beer that costs $14 a bottle...limit 12!  I'm happy with one, thank you!  I tried it last week and exclaimed, "this is the only beer I want from now on!"  She said that it's $14 each, I said "never mind"  LOL!



Bearcarver said:


> Join the gang!!
> Mrs Bear won't eat ANY Seafood !!
> So like you, I usually eat it when she's not home for Dinner.
> 
> Bear


Mine loves crabs, crawfish, shrimp, just not scallops!  Go figure!

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 28, 2018)

Southern fried catfish and seasoned fries tonight!





She is missing out tonight!  :p

Mike


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2018)

It all looks great Mike . Love scallops , but fried fish , some malt vinegar and a dark beer ,,, it's over .


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 28, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Southern fried catfish and seasoned fries tonight!
> View attachment 368844
> 
> She is missing out tonight!  :p
> ...



Looks like another winner, Mike.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Thank you!  I've never had bacon wrapped scallops, but it sounds incredible!
> 
> LOL!  I ate hers...I am sorry!
> 
> ...



LOL---Never had Scallops wrapped in Bacon ?!?!?!
Here's a Bear story for you:
We were at a few weddings where they had Scallops wrapped in Bacon as an Hors D'oeuvre, and my Son knew how much I loved them.
Then the last wedding before my Son's wedding had them, but every time the server got to me, there were no more on the tray.
I was always disappointed, to say the least.
Then Bear Jr got married, and they had Scallops wrapped in Bacon served before everybody went in for the reception. They had 6 servers carrying trays of Treats, and I noticed every server with Scallops wrapped in Bacon came directly to me first, before anyone else. So I asked the one server what was going on???  She said that the Groom gave them all strict orders to go to the Big Guy in the Tux first, to make sure he could have all the Scallops wrapped in Bacon he could handle. I did have all I could handle too!!!

Somebody raised that kid Right !!!:D

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 29, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Never had Scallops wrapped in Bacon ?!?!?!
> Here's a Bear story for you:
> We were at a few weddings where they had Scallops wrapped in Bacon as an Hors D'oeuvre, and my Son knew how much I loved them.
> Then the last wedding before my Son's wedding had them, but every time the server got to me, there were no more on the tray.
> ...



That's a good young-un Bear.  Maybe you can convince your son and his wife to renew their vows?  (And invite the same caterer's, of coarse).


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> That's a good young-un Bear.  Maybe you can convince your son and his wife to renew their vows?  (And invite the same caterer's, of coarse).




Hmmmmmmm............:D


----------

